# Major Win Photo



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks fabulous Tabatha, do we get to see him in the CC BEFORE pca?!?!?!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Everyone seems to want to see him in CC asap! ha

And actually, even though it's generally a very awkward time for them - going from the very angular puppy cut into the rounded cc, he looks really great. 

We'll see Auntee Michele again in a few weeks for a scissoring/shape (it's way to close to PCA for me to risk an oops!) and then snap a few photos to share!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats because hes BEAUTIFUL! And we all want to drool over him in pattern ;D

well I for one can't wait to see him in person!! It's going to be awesome I have a feeling ^_^


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He looks beautiful! Hint: The win pictures I like the best are when the owner is looking at the dog and smiling. It's all about them, right? I think you look fine in the picture, though and everyone is going to look at him.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Until dog showing, I had dodged taking photos for years. I still despise taking them. And the show win photo experience goes something like...

Photog "Move his left foot forward an inch. Yes! There!" "No! Don't shift his head!" 

Me "is that...?" looking and speaking and shifting and FLASH!!! :eek2:

I know to look down at the dog and smile. 

It just never seems to happen that way... I think they have it out for me!

On a positive note, it's a beautiful photo of Lombardi, and I looked at him for quite a few minutes before I saw my face in mid question with eyebrows raised!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

You both look great, and what a colour on that dog! He's stunning!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

Great photo!! And you are right, they are not easy to take


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats! To you both! You both look great


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Beautiful picture...and win!!! Congratulations! Maybe we will see you at PCA


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Tabatha! He looks lovely!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

PCA is definitely in his future! (and mine!)

See ya'll there!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Congratulations Tabatha! What a nice win!
My husband always ask " Why aren't you looking at the camera?" I've showed him a few shots of people -- I get more nervous having the photos taken then showing the dog, never know where the hands are going to be, have to look down but not too much or you look like you have a double chin, make sure you're not holding you mouth funny --it's a hard business! LOL


----------

